# Lowrance iFinder (Plus)



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Does anyone own this unit?

I'm currently shopping and can't decide.
I have used Splitshot's Garmin V, but I was looking for something smaller.

Looks like the Lowrance has all the features along with a decent screen.

Any comments about the software?


----------

